# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  What is your security set up?

## Sjoeii

I'm just curious what all experts here are using

----------


## rav

I'm using only self-written security software.

----------


## sewell

I'm not an expert here. But I have much experience in the area of this activity.
My favorite HIPS - Real-Time Defender (ex-ProSecurity), antivirus - KIS and Avira, firewall - Comodo. And naturally AVZ is forever. And my hands and head...

----------


## XP user

> What is your security set up?
> I'm just curious what all experts here are using


Nothing. I eat nasties for breakfast with my hands...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

> Nothing. I eat nasties for breakfast with my hands... 
> 
> Paul


haha
The big, guy  :Wink:

----------


## EASTER

A comprehensive collection and mix of the old & new and never in any one single order depending on the circumstance. 

In other words, hailing from where the World's Gold is long been held, a Fort Knox Empire of impenetrable razor sharp wire sensors of the World's Best quality security software, but never all at the same time.

I'll list them all soon, thanks.

EASTER

----------


## Sjoeii

wow, what a great answers  :Wink: 

Are there no standard Norton & McAfee around?  haha

----------


## Rene-gad

> I'm just curious what all experts here are using


I'm not an expert, tiw I'm using Brain V2.0 Pro + Mandriva Linux 2009  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sjoeii

The best security there is......  :Wink:

----------

